# IS SALMON OK FOR THE GIRLS



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

WELL THE OTHER DAY WE GRILLED SOME SALMON FILETS AND HAD SOME EXTRA SO I DECIDED TO GIVE THE GIRLS A LITTLE, THEY LOVE'D IT
I'M JUST WONDERING IS IT OK TO GIVE AND HOW MUCH.

I USSUALLY MIX 1/4 CUP DRY (JUST SWITCHED TO NATURAL BALANCE DUCK AND POTATOE) AND ADD A LITTLE MEAT OF SOME KIND BOIL CHICKEN,STEAK,LAMB ETC PRETTY MUCH WHAT WE HAVE LEFT OVER MEAT WISE.. SOMETIMES A EGG...
BUT THEY REALLY SEEM TO LIKE THE SALMON IS IT OK?

I'M STILL OUT ON THE NB (IF THEY LOVE IT OR NOT) SUMMER MAKES THE BIGGEST MESS EATING 
ALL OVER THE KITCHEN


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good question! I asked my vet about the salmon as we eat it at least once a week sometimes two! He said it was perfectly fine as long as no bones (duh)!!! I just wanted to make sure that they were not getting too much of Omega 3 & 6 by adding it to the Natural Balance because I also feed mine the Natural Balance duck/potato and also the venison/br. rice. Of course I also add a little people food in with it. Sometimes fish/meat/rice/veggies. It's working out very well for me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Raw salmon is very dangerous for them, so be sure it is cooked. Please also be sure it is not farmed (also called Atlantic) but is wild. Farmed contains contaminants. The food K & C eat has (wild) salmon meal in it so apparently salmon is OK for them.

From the University of Albany:
http://www.albany.edu/ihe/salmonstudy/

*First Global Sampling Study Reveals Health Risks Associated with Consuming Farm Raised Salmon*

In the most comprehensive analysis of farmed and wild salmon to date, researchers analyzed toxic contaminants in approximately 700 farmed and wild salmon (totaling 2 metric tons) collected from around the world to be representative of the salmon typically available to consumers. The study, which was sponsored by the Pew Charitable Trusts, examined salmon produced in eight major farmed salmon producing regions and obtained from retail outlets in 16 major North American and European cities. 

The study found that concentrations of several contaminants associated with serious health risks from neurological effects to cancer are significantly higher in farmed salmon than in wild salmon. 

*The authors concluded that concentrations of several cancer-causing substances are high enough to suggest that consumers should consider restricting their consumption of farmed salmon. In most cases, consumption of more than one meal of farmed salmon per month could pose unacceptable cancer risks according to U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) methods for calculating fish consumption advisories. * 

Because of the rapid growth of farmed salmon production, consumption of farmed salmon now exceeds consumption of wild salmon in U.S. and European diets.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I give mine salmon all the time. In fact that's the food they eat- Salmon and Sweet Potato by NB. 

I eat salmon several times a week, and give them the soft bones- which is more like cartilage (I know lots of people who eat those bones, so they are safe), the skin, and some of the actual salmon meat. They love it!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Both my dogs eat Purina One Sensitive Systems, the #1 ingredient is Salmon. They alos love left over cooked Salmon.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I so glad to here all of this .I have to say out of evrything I 've given them they seem to love the salmon the best... ( I think they were getting a little bored with the boiled chicken








They seem to be doing fine on the NB duck and potatoe . of course they won't touch it unless I put some kind of meat on top









Heres' another ? can we switch the different flavors of NB with out having a problem. and does it come in smaller kibbles?



> Raw salmon is very dangerous for them, so be sure it is cooked. Please also be sure it is not farmed (also called Atlantic) but is wild. Farmed contains contaminants. The food K & C eat has (wild) salmon meal in it so apparently salmon is OK for them.
> 
> From the University of Albany:
> http://www.albany.edu/ihe/salmonstudy/
> ...










Oh I would never give them anything raw yuck!







of course Bella will fined and eat anything if I don't watch her 
The other day she was munching on something out side and as I go to get it,














its a SNAIL" gross" Bella, she looks up at me like what ( its escargo )


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Theresa, I don't know about switching up their NB flavours. I have always heard that you _should't_ in case they develop an allergy to a protein source you have more options to switch them to. I have no idea if this accurate or not- I am sure someone here will be able to explain it better.


----------

